# catch from surf on sunday



## FLfishcatcher

I am new and like to say hello here's my catch from Sunday 11/25/18. The wife and I caught a good variety of legal edible fish. if pic doesn't post i will try again.


----------



## GROUPERKING

Very nice ! You got some of everything !

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


----------



## Capnmichael

Nice catch! What time of day were you out there?


----------



## FLfishcatcher

*time of day*

I fished from 6:30 AM until about 9:00 AM there was a good cut in the sandbar with an out going water. It was on Okaloosa Island.


----------



## Achim2

Welcome to the Forum! Nice mess of good table fair !


----------



## Capnmichael

FLfishcatcher said:


> I fished from 6:30 AM until about 9:00 AM there was a good cut in the sandbar with an out going water. It was on Okaloosa Island.


I was out from 6-10am on Sunday on the island too and I thought I had found a decent hole on the side of a point but I guess not! You hit the money hole


----------



## FLfishcatcher

*your right*

I found the jackpot. I used peeled dead shrimp for bait. i was shocked at the amount and the variety of fish. reds were 25" and 19".


----------



## SurfFishingMeister

That was a fantastic day!!!! I always wanted to fish on Okalossa Island close to the Destin Pass.


----------



## cdean2

FLfishcatcher was that you at John Beasley Park? If so I was a guy with the bait launcher

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## FLfishcatcher

*guy at beasley*

Yes that was me. How did you do?


----------



## cdean2

Diddnt catch a fish. Diddnt have any bites at all that I could see. The bait on the launcher had been nibbled on the tail end. Figured from crabs.. had the clam fish bites also but guess they were not having it.

Sent from my SM-G930VL using Tapatalk


----------



## Bamaprttyboy2

*nyce!*



FLfishcatcher said:


> I am new and like to say hello here's my catch from Sunday 11/25/18. The wife and I caught a good variety of legal edible fish. if pic doesn't post i will try again.


Nice catch! That's a nice dinner you got there.


----------



## FLfishcatcher

The fishing that i usually do in the surf turned into catching this day. We made a meal for our family out of these. I feel lucky to have caught this many and such variety in one spot. good luck to all.


----------



## FLfishcatcher

that was one of my best short trips of surf fishing lately.


----------

